# Need a colored printer



## billubakra (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a colored printer. Inkjet or laser IDK, my budget is around 7-8k. It will be used to print photos taken from mobile etc. Probably 20-40 prints per month. The printer should be vfm per page. How much do the refilling cost for the Inkjet and the Laser one? Should I go for the wi-fi, bluetooth models or the simple one which connects to a pc via usb?

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2017)

You won't get a color laser printer in this budget.For photo printing & cartridge usage you have to ask somebody using it.Some members here should be able to give you input regarding their experience.I read reviews on amazon & it seems that setting up wifi printer is not so simple & even then it may not work with some router models so your best bet is to print from PC to avoid any hassles.Laser printers are good when printing quantity is high but for moderate/home usage inkjet printers are better.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You won't get a color laser printer in this budget.For photo printing & cartridge usage you have to ask somebody using it.Some members here should be able to give you input regarding their experience.I read reviews on amazon & it seems that setting up wifi printer is not so simple & even then it may not work with some router models so your best bet is to print from PC to avoid any hassles.Laser printers are good when printing quantity is high but for moderate/home usage inkjet printers are better.


Thanks. Is it true that if inkejt printer is not used for 2 weeks, the ink might dry up?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2017)

It was an issue with older printers(say 10 years old) but not sure how latest printers are affected.I think it should not be an issue or you can print a test page once a week.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You won't get a color laser printer in this budget.For photo printing & cartridge usage you have to ask somebody using it.Some members here should be able to give you input regarding their experience.I read reviews on amazon & it seems that setting up wifi printer is not so simple & even then it may not work with some router models so your best bet is to print from PC to avoid any hassles.Laser printers are good when printing quantity is high but for moderate/home usage inkjet printers are better.


Budget increased to 14k brother, any suggestions? I will check the model online and compare the prices offline.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2017)

Best Printers in India for September 2017 | Digit.in

Colour laser printer not possible in this budget & a good colour laser printer will cost much than it is worth it for an average home user.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 5, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Best Printers in India for September 2017 | Digit.in
> 
> Colour laser printer not possible in this budget & a good colour laser printer will cost much than it is worth it for an average home user.



I am fine with the inkjet one as long as it is worth the money. From the link that you have posted which one should I select? YouTube reviews are giving each one of them good ratings. I am confused. I am not able to find an user of a colored printer whom I can ask these questions. There are printers starting from 2200/- online which people have rated good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2017)

Which brand has the best after sales support in your area?Check the local shops of brands & ask them how much time it would take for warranty related issues.If money is not an issue then I think spending at least 4-5k on a MFD inkjet is alright.

*www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-4535-Wireless-Printer/dp/B01BMKK0YW
The above has good reviews & as per comments setting up of wifi printing is also easy.

*www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-Advantage-3635-Printer/dp/B013FV2GUC
If you can sacrifice wifi,automatic 2 side printing,touch screen display etc then above also seems like a good option.

For casual home usage even a Rs.2200 printer is good enough.However if your usage demands more quality/quantity then you have to spend more than 2200 on a printer.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 5, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which brand has the best after sales support in your area?Check the local shops of brands & ask them how much time it would take for warranty related issues.If money is not an issue then I think spending at least 4-5k on a MFD inkjet is alright.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-4535-Wireless-Printer/dp/B01BMKK0YW
> The above has good reviews & as per comments setting up of wifi printing is also easy.
> ...



After reading reviews I don't really want a printer with wifi, touch screen and all that stuff just a simple coloured printer. I don't even need the scanner, fax thing. But I guess atleast the scanner is there in every coloured printer. I like the second printer that you have posted above. I was looking for its refill and stuff and I found that every coloured printer has different types of cartridges depending upon the model. Moreover the ink might dry up-
Amazon.in: Customer Questions & Answers
These deals are so tempting-
*www.amazon.in/Canon-Pixma-MG2577s-...07223425&sr=1-1&keywords=canon+colour+printer
*www.amazon.in/Canon-E560-Colour-Mu...07223425&sr=1-2&keywords=canon+colour+printer
*www.amazon.in/Canon-Pixma-G2000-In...07223425&sr=1-6&keywords=canon+colour+printer
*www.amazon.in/Canon-MG2570S-Colour...07223425&sr=1-5&keywords=canon+colour+printer
*www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-2131-All-...23205&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=hp+deskjet+gt5811
*www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-Advantage...23205&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=hp+deskjet+gt5811
*www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-Advantage...23205&sr=1-4-fkmr0&keywords=hp+deskjet+gt5811

The printer will be used to print say 10-20 prints at once in a month at once. So, I think that the ink might dry up at one point or the other.
Do we need both black and coloured cartridge for the inkjet printer? If yes then what is the minimum cost for both of them? Can use some cheap "desi" ink like we use for laser black and white printer which refills for around Rs. 250+GST if there is a cheaper alternative then I think I will opt for the inkjet one.

How much is the ink filling cost of the laser one's? I might have to increase the budget
*www.amazon.in/Canon-ImageCLASS-LBP...0597031,p_n_feature_two_browse-bin:1464458031
HP LaserJet Pro CP1025 Single Function Printer - HP : Flipkart.com

BTW this is the printer from which all of my college project's prints were taken
*www.amazon.in/Epson-L361-Multifunc...two_browse-bin:1464458031,p_89:HP|Canon|Epson
The guy used to charge Rs. 5 for a print lol. Good old days.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2017)

Laser printer require a toner cartridge(much bigger in length/dimension than inkjet cartridge) but it can be refilled,original costs around 3-4k but it can print thousands of pages.

*www.amazon.in/HP-LaserJet-CP1025-Colour-Printer/dp/B008NLRTHA
See the 2nd question about cost of colour printing & this comment Customer Review

I suggest you to take a cheap inkjet printer & don't worry too much about ink drying up & just print a test page once a week.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Laser printer require a toner cartridge(much bigger in length/dimension than inkjet cartridge) but it can be refilled,original costs around 3-4k but it can print thousands of pages.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/HP-LaserJet-CP1025-Colour-Printer/dp/B008NLRTHA
> See the 2nd question about cost of colour printing & this comment Customer Review
> ...



Man around 4000 bucks for refilling is insane. If one is printing hi-res photos then I don't think that it will last a thousand pages. I am really confused. Increased my budget to 20k but still don't know which one to purchase. I won't be using it and printing a test page may or may not happen so IDK. Anyways out of the inkjet one's I have posted above, please recommend a simple one along with the cartridge as people have commented that these companies don't give a full cartridge with the printers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2017)

Get HP 3635 in above post#8 but see this comment before that: Customer Review


----------



## billubakra (Oct 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get HP 3635 in above post#8 but see this comment before that: Customer Review


Brother that link is showing up the product page and not the comment. What is the difference between this specific model and the others? I wish it came in black color. Any idea about the cartridge cost and could it be refilled?


----------



## icebags (Oct 8, 2017)

look for the ink advantage type printers which can be refilled.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 8, 2017)

icebags said:


> look for the ink advantage type printers which can be refilled.


How to identify an advantage type printer?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Brother that link is showing up the product page and not the comment. What is the difference between this specific model and the others? I wish it came in black color. Any idea about the cartridge cost and could it be refilled?


The link is opening correctly for me in firefox.


> Printer is very good....
> Printing quality is superb...'' But printing cost is very high..because one ink cartridge price is 575rs ..we can print 200pages in black ink and print 40pages in colour ink...so ink is exhaust very soon...


----------



## billubakra (Oct 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The link is opening correctly for me in firefox.


In Tapatalk it isn't. Anyways thanks for posting it here. 40 pages and cartridges around 1500/- is expensive moreover the ink can dry up too. Any better option?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2017)

I am not sure where the 40 pages figure came from(is it 200black+40colour or only 40colour pages?). In any case you won't get a better option in inkjet printers from HP(based on my experience with cheap 3k HP inkjet models).


----------



## icebags (Oct 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How to identify an advantage type printer?



you search. epson also has some economic solution with ink tank i guess. 

Ink Advantage - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com

you can get 400-500 pages from a cartridge.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 9, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am not sure where the 40 pages figure came from(is it 200black+40colour or only 40colour pages?). In any case you won't get a better option in inkjet printers from HP(based on my experience with cheap 3k HP inkjet models).


40 color only. Many people mentioned in the comments that if we are printing photos then it hardly gives 20-40 pages.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 9, 2017)

icebags said:


> you search. epson also has some economic solution with ink tank i guess.
> 
> Ink Advantage - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com
> 
> you can get 400-500 pages from a cartridge.



Thanks. Their only advantage is that the cartridge can be refilled, right? I thought it is possible with all printers with Jugaad. Anyways 400-500 is a very higher number. I will try to get quotes from the market as well.


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2017)

no. their advantage is that they print a lot of paper from a single cartridge at cheap rate. and virtually any hp cartridge can be refilled. you just need to top up the ink, before the cartridge is empty (@ ~15% level for first time, 30-50% from next time for best results). and you can refill till the cartridge works.

even if you get new cartridges for these printers, they still print quite high numbers than normal cartridges.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 9, 2017)

icebags said:


> no. their advantage is that they print a lot of paper from a single cartridge at cheap rate. and virtually any hp cartridge can be refilled. you just need to top up the ink, before the cartridge is empty (@ ~15% level for first time, 30-50% from next time for best results). and you can refill till the cartridge works.
> 
> even if you get new cartridges for these printers, they still print quite high numbers than normal cartridges.



But the number of prints of the advantage one's and the cheap non advantage one's is same as per their description. The only difference which I can see is that the advantage one's come with the scan and fax feature which I don't require at all. Can the cartridges be filled at home? How much does the non-branded ink cost?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2017)

@whitestar_999 @icebags

Went to a store and the shopkeeper suggested me these models-

Canon Pixma MG3077S Rs. 3500. 250 coloured (Wifi, Scanner, Print, Fax)
*www.amazon.in/Canon-PIXMA-MG3077S-...507573326&sr=8-1&keywords=Canon+Pixma+MG3077S

Canon Pixma E560 Rs. 5000. 500 black and white 800 coloured (Wifi, Scanner, Print, Fax)
*www.amazon.in/Canon-E560-Colour-Mu...d=1507573357&sr=8-1&keywords=Canon+Pixma+E560
Canon E560 Multi-function Inkjet Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com

Canon G1000 Rs. 7000. 8000 black and white, 7000 coloured (Only printer)
*www.amazon.in/Canon-Pixma-G1000-In...F8&qid=1507573376&sr=8-1&keywords=Canon+G1000
Canon Pixma Ink Tank G 1000 Single Function Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com

Non-branded cartridge refills-
White Sky CANON PRINTER MP287, MG3670, MG2970, iP7270, MG2577, MG3070, MG2570, MG3077, MG2470, MG2577, MP2870, iP7270, PIXMA E, MG, MP REFILL INK - 300ml Multi Color Ink - White Sky : Flipkart.com

He suggested me the last one as it is cost efficient in the long run. Also the last one uses individual ink bottles and not cartridges. Cost of bottles as per him is Rs. 400 original per bottle, non-branded Rs. 100 (I doubt this price). He said the cartridges of the first two can be refilled and will cost. Rs. 100 only per cartridge, I doubt this too also as a black and white laser printer's refill costs around Rs. 250. He said to refill it only twice as refilling it more than twice will cause leakage. Printing few pages per week is mandatory. Anyways he didn't had any coloured laser printer or any printer from HP. He said the number of prints as per the company is considered as coloured or black and white alphabets only and not images. Any thoughts?


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> But the number of prints of the advantage one's and the cheap non advantage one's is same as per their description. The only difference which I can see is that the advantage one's come with the scan and fax feature which I don't require at all. Can the cartridges be filled at home? How much does the non-branded ink cost?



you read the feedback details of those printers to get the clear idea. a bottle of 200ml black ink probably costs 100-150. i forgot actually. you can refill at home, but check out the process for the particular cartridge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2017)

Read the reviews on flipkart & amazon.I have heard that ink bottles are more economical than cartridges but it may be incorrect too.Also I would advice against refilling at home unless you are willing to take chance of damaging cartridge/ink bottle.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2017)

@whitestar_999 @icebags
No intention and time to refill at home, I will get it done from the outside. Was just confirming the price so that I knew how much it will hit the pocket. Anyways should I go for any of the canon models that he has suggested? Or should I stick with HP 3635 3636?


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2017)

canon cartridges are hella expensive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2017)

I only have experience with HP lower end inkjet models & you already know the printing cost for those hp ink advantage models so compare them with canon models(comments on amazon/flipkart) & see which one is coming cheaper for you(check prices of cartridges/ink bottles for printers too).


----------



## billubakra (Oct 11, 2017)

icebags said:


> canon cartridges are hella expensive.


What about the non-cartridge ink option printer?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 11, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I only have experience with HP lower end inkjet models & you already know the printing cost for those hp ink advantage models so compare them with canon models(comments on amazon/flipkart) & see which one is coming cheaper for you(check prices of cartridges/ink bottles for printers too).



I still don't know how much will be the refiling cost of that non-cartridge ink only model of canon. I think I might have to find a shop with HP printers.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 11, 2017)

Went to a store which had Epson, Brother, Canon and HP. I checked the last two brands. Inkjet one's started from around 3500/- and then there were the ink printers. The guy said there is no compatible or non-branded cartridge available and I will have to buy the original one only, it is easy to install with no leakage and stuff but it prints less pages than the ink printers. Cost per cartridge is around 1500-2000. Pages per cartridge 50-100, it depends upon the model of the printer though. The ink printers on the other hand prints more pages and their ink costs around Rs. 1500/- for the original and the non-branded one's costs a little less. I was told we just have to pour the ink in the tank that's it, no rocket science. He said atleast 2 prints in 4 days is necessary though. Also the ink in the tank doesn't dry but it is the ink which is in the pipe of the printer which gets dried and harms the printer.
Canon G1000 is ink printer only without scanner and stuff and costs Rs. 7000 whereas the G2000 has scanner and copier also and costs around Rs. 9500.
*www.amazon.in/Canon-Pixma-G1000-In...F8&qid=1507573376&sr=8-1&keywords=Canon+G1000
*www.amazon.in/Canon-Pixma-G2000-In...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=PHV67WR9T1SQGFABB0FQ  8500 lightening deal right now, the price might go down in the Diwali sale
Canon Pixma Ink Tank G 1000 Single Function Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com
Canon Pixma G 2000 Multi-function Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com

The Hp one's are GT 5810 and 5811, the difference between them as per him is that the latter model is getting an additional bottle of the black ink with it
*www.amazon.in/HP-GT-5810-Printer-P...TF8&qid=1507714399&sr=8-1&keywords=hp+gt+5810
*www.amazon.in/HP-DeskJet-5811-All-...TF8&qid=1507714392&sr=8-1&keywords=hp+gt+5811

When I asked why is the Hp one expensive, he said the same reason why the 1020 is expensive than the LBP2900B. What a reason. I am going for Canon, though I don't need a scanner and copier should I go for it since it is Rs. 2500 more?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2017)

Scanner may be useful if you want to scan some color image from some magazine/paper for making a good quality copy.Even mobile phone cameras can take decent pic/scan now-a-days but for casual purposes.Copier is also not of much use now-a-days besides printing copies of certificates/documents for some work/exam/interview etc.It is your choice if you think spending extra 2500 might come handy in future.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 1, 2017)

Got Canon G1000, thanks for all your inputs guys.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Post a small review in reviews section if you get some free time.Locking this thread as it served its purpose.


----------

